# water temp 48 at the jetty



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

today is my birthday. took my dog for a walk to the jetty. she dug me up a birthday present


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Birthday*

Happy Birthday to you......:beer:

Dwight


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Steve, 

Have a Happy Birthday, buddy!  Here about July, the water temperature at the jetty *might* finally catch up to your age! 

AJ


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Happy birthday Steve!!! Nice present!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

happy b-day


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm new here. What the heck is that ?


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

happy belated


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

All The Best Buddy Happy Belated!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

porcupine fish


----------

